# My dream Kayak...what's yours?



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys/gals,

Just browsing the net, comparing prices from US, (but I am Canadian, similar prices) on Kayaks. Well, I think I found one that everyone might like.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 0_225-15-0

If you get a chance to browse that site, I am amazed the price differences. Still have not been able to come up with reasonable reasons why Australia is much more expensive then North America. Maybe you guys/gals are just too nice at the bargaining table.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Oh, I mainly like it because it has a motor. I love to paddle, however, just sitting back, relaxing, trolling, and saving my energy on fighting the fish. I'm sure some might disagree.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Does anything else come close?


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Can I have three? :lol:

Tarpon 120
Hobie Pro Angler
Stealth EVO 495

8)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

breamfish said:


> Does anything else come close?


Nope.

But it all depends on your purpose in the first place. This is my dream SOT...








Of course you cant fish on it, and I'm really not sure if I could paddle it without mostly swimming. :? 
But that doesnt matter in dreams does it? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a kayak that looks like a kayak, my preference


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

One of these will do


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

CanuckChubbs said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> Just browsing the net, comparing prices from US, (but I am Canadian, similar prices) on Kayaks. Well, I think I found one that everyone might like.
> 
> ...


Id say the exchange rate, delivery charges & tax added to the price would be comparable to Aussie price also how would warranty go ? :?


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Agreed exchange rate, taxs etc increase the price but as we live so far away from the rest of the world we are subject to these add ons & profitering. Priced some parts for my japanese car from the US & they where just over $1000 including delivery to Aus. where as here they where $2500+. The only thing is I would of had to chase back to the US for warranty if I had a problem, so who is collecting the $1500??? surely it is not all tax.

Cheers & Beers
Rocky

P.S. The Ocean Torque is nice but not sure it is my dream yak, maybe cross it with the Hobie AI, Mmmm...


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

shes a bit beat up now but this is what I've got and what I use...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... af18ebbf33

cheers

John


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine is an Outback or Revo,can't decide.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

dru said:


> breamfish said:
> 
> 
> > Does anything else come close?
> ...


The black carbon fibre versions of the V12 are one of the sexiest kayaks I have ever seen  
Seen one in the flesh paddling alongside (for a brief second before being overtaken with ease) :shock:


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

My new AI . I am loving it
Cheers Mal


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

john316 said:


> shes a bit beat up now but this is what I've got and what I use...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... af18ebbf33
> 
> ...


You sound disappointed about you "flagship." I would give my left testicle for a set-up like that. All you need is a small portable TV, cooler/ esky and you can sit on the water, fish, watch footy, drink (Pepsi)...can life get any better? (aside from certain obvious life moments).


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: @ kraley

craig


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

My AI does me nicely, i can't think of anything else i would rather have at the moment.

But to make it a dream kayak i need some more fruit such as side scan fish finder etc,etc,,,,,,,,,,i could spend more than what it cost me easily,,


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh Oh, I've changed my mind, I want that Kraley castle thing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I want a proangler island.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

hands free fishing get a hobie, then a sail sorry I love my AI maybe I am a little obsessed. This is not to start the peddle paddle debate AGAIN cos everyone has different ideas on that. Enjoy whatever you get on the water in and remember how much more alive you are than those people watching these things on telly  Toys are also good shorty just got a GPS / fish finder put on. Didn't increase the catch in the first outing but it was cool to know how fast I can sail.


----------



## wfish (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine is a AI. 
The fast red one.
I just ordered one and can't wait to get it.
Wfish


----------



## Nasman (Oct 17, 2009)

I have my dream yak already. Love my Outback. All i need know is the time and opportunity to use it more often than I do.


----------



## tootsie (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is mine the RTM KEY LARGO SET UP READY TO GO..


----------



## siro (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm with you Toot , my RTM KEY LARGO is my dream 'yak.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Something that is similar in shape and size to my scupper pro, lighter and faster but can still be launched off the rocks.
Has a rod pod to store rods inside the yak, keeps my arse a bit drier, exercises my arms but still lets me move forwards and backwards whilst holding a rod or camera.

Oh, it also comes with a garage and loads itself on to the roof of my 4WD.

Something that thrives on salt water and is better off not being rinsed would be good too, but hey, that would be pushing it.


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

dru said:


> breamfish said:
> 
> 
> > Does anything else come close?
> ...


Myself along with Mark(redracingski) have something that is close to V10 sport & fish out of it often(mainly Longreef).

Fenn XT....ideal fast trolling machine ;-)Good for those quick after work sessions.

The rod is placed between the foot pedal,your foot & the strap.

Plenty of flat waters sessions and paddling practice is all it will take to make your dreams come true. ;-)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

YakMan said:


> Plenty of flat waters sessions and paddling practice is all it will take to make your dreams come true. ;-)


Ok YakMan - you're a trouble maker. I know the XT as well as I know the Sport - which is enough to say it's an exciting post. PM sent.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Tandem Pro Angler Island, with tramps and Super Dooper Turbo Fins, an HDS 10 with LSS-1 Scan with a second 10" screen flush mounted on the front hatch, and a bow mounted Evolve linked to an I-Pilot.
I would also have a chilled keg of Guiness installed inside the hull, with beer taps on RAM mounts fore and aft, a big barby mounted on the side rails, along with a kick ass sound system and a dunny.
Beat that.... 8)


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

In a year or two hopefully these two will be sleeping next to the stealth. ;-)


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

My dream Kayak? Only 1?

I need a Fishing Kayak and a TOuring one

Fishing one would be just to pimp up the Kingfisher, but I think once that has happened it may need a trailer as it would be too heavy to lift up on the car.

Touring one

Anything sleek and sexy that goes as fast as I can get it.


----------



## metalminion (Mar 13, 2010)

theres my dream kayak. haha :lol:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

eth93 said:


> In a year or two hopefully these two will be sleeping next to the stealth. ;-)


So, that's a V10L? Phew, I like your style, but I'll hit the Sport first. And the kayak, cant get it from the pic - Mirage? Those Ocean Kayaks give what is needed for manouvreability,which is cool, but it looks like you are chasing speed. Man just check out a X18.

We're on the same wavelength though - stay in touch.


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

dru said:


> So, that's a V10L? Phew, I like your style, but I'll hit the Sport first. And the kayak, cant get it from the pic - Mirage? Those Ocean Kayaks give what is needed for manouvreability,which is cool, but it looks like you are chasing speed. Man just check out a X18.
> 
> We're on the same wavelength though - stay in touch.


That's a V12, though I would be happy with a V10. Both are pure sex, and both would be plenty fast for me. :lol:

Yep, that sea kayak is a Mirage580. That will be my exploring/cruising/club machine.

Ill keep you up to date, with maybe some naughty pictures....of the kayaks :lol:


----------

